# Crocheted wedding dress -- WOW!



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Just found this on Pinterest... not too sure I like the design on her butt, but WOW!


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/277886239478299618/


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Whoa the dress is gorgeous! and the bride is ok too. lol


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Whoa the dress is gorgeous! and the bride is ok too. lol


Well, heck, *I* was ok....45 years ago!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Spectacular !


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you imagine how heavy that train must be. I hope it comes with wheels!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree about the butt part. But it is amazing! And I bet heavy!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Imagine how long it took to make !! And to tell the truth I would so much love to have that Butt !!!! unfortunately mine has relaxed a bit with wear !!! LOL


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, it's not the butt itself....It's the black hole behind where one imagines the butt should be. There should have been some type of lining in that area. Am I being too critical? I think the dress itself is gorgeous and so is the model. That one spot is just kinda.....not right????


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

I see what you mean it's kind of "hollow" perhaps the ruffles should have started sooner, but who ever designed this was really really clever just imagine how much time it took to get it fitting so well.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I don't think it's crochet, looks like Battenberg Lace to me.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Stunning, imagine all the work put into that.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow. That is beautiful. Would love to see the front view.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Breath taking!


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> Can you imagine how heavy that train must be. I hope it comes with wheels!


Your comment gave me a good laugh when i needed it. Thanks so much.

dina


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Lrn2 loom said:


> Dukesy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine how heavy that train must be. I hope it comes with wheels!
> ...


That was my thought also !!! I remember my own train. My other thought I hope they had a long engagement,,,would take a while for someone to finish that beautiful gown. Used to know a woman who could do that kind of work. I love projects,,,but I think I would have turned the page on that one,,,esp. for the amount of time that it would be worn.


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

I think this dress is simply spectacular! By the way, your avatar tree house is equally beautiful, is that yours or did you find the pick elsewhere? I love that tree house.


----------



## Raffa (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought this dress looked familiar. It was worn by Terry Biviano when she married Anthony Minicello earlier this year in Syney. The dress was designed by J'Aton. 
She is a shoe designer and he is a professional Rugby League player with the Eastern Suburbs Roosters


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunning and what a lot or work, clearly there was intention in that woman's mind. :-D


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous dress Gorgeous model !!


----------



## gringa (Nov 29, 2011)

Photos that show the front of the dress can be found if you google Terry Biviano's wedding dress!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

The dress is beautiful but I think that it should have been lined from the waist down.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Tvberri said:


> I think this dress is simply spectacular! By the way, your avatar tree house is equally beautiful, is that yours or did you find the pick elsewhere? I love that tree house.


I found it on Pinterest - it's someone's artist's studio. Some rat fink of whom I'm very envious.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I did look up that wedding and there were some other pix that showed she had on a nude colored under-garment bra/slip/all-in-one kind of thing. That dress is really something!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

NipomoNan said:


> I don't think it's crochet, looks like Battenberg Lace to me.


I was thinking a little crochet, lace, tulle, and pleated ribbons. It's just vague enough to start off all kinds of creative ideas!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

amazing, so much work


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd hate to see it on one of the Kardasian's! Wow it right! I immediately pinned it too! Haha

Anita


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

aknitter said:


> I'd hate to see it on one of the Kardasian's! Wow it right! I immediately pinned it too! Haha
> 
> Anita


Oh, funny! Those curves would be CURVED!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

no front to this dress? I will put bet this was done on machine. At least I would do it on machine.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Its crocheted, just stunning and I bet oh so heavey.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

We all wish we had butt that looked like that in any dress , certainly wouldnt bother me to have the dress look like that on my big butt hahahahahaha


----------



## nowretired (Jan 30, 2011)

Gorgeous doesn't come close to that fabulous dress. It is scrumptious. Whoever made that dress should be a designer, which they probably are.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Just found this on Pinterest... not too sure I like the design on her butt, but WOW!
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/277886239478299618/
> ...


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Stephhy said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this on Pinterest... not too sure I like the design on her butt, but WOW!
> ...


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dress is stunning. I guess it needed a breathing space..


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'd trade my butt in for that one any day!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

MooseTracks said:


> Wow. That is beautiful. Would love to see the front view.


Me, too!
I agree about the butt area, though.
The whole back seems to be see thru.
I wondered myself how heavy that train is.
My DIL's mother made her wedding dress and it
took her forever. Almost didn't finish it in time
for the wedding. I've been crocheting for years
and cannot even estimate how much time it would
take a person to crochet something like that ! ! !


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

A million bucks says the model did NOT make the dress. I hate to say it but people who look like that do not knit or crochet. At least I haven't met them if they do . I agree with you about the 'black hole'. It is out of this world gorgeous but looks very heavy.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree about the butt part and how it is placed or fits . i never was that thin to wear things like that


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

At first I thought, "WOW" but I can't help but think that the guy's marrying a mermaid!


----------



## pegyy896 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, so beautiful wedding dress! I have never seen such kind of wedding dress before! Thank you.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG


----------



## rangerfan (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe it's lined with nude fabric like the skaters outfits use. It is just stunning!! ( I'd have to put my butt in the biggest ruffle area...lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa the dress is gorgeous! and the bride is ok too. lol
> ...


Is the avatar your home? Lovely in the trees.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa the dress is gorgeous! and the bride is ok too. lol
> ...


Yeah me too, I was a size 3, even after 2 kids, what happened. I lay it off on moving to the country. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW that's amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

hmmm


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree, it does look heavy, but gorgeous. I can imagine someone has taking a long time to complete.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

So funny! So was I!


----------



## zoe9576 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just one word to say: WWWWOW!!!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be too worried about the design if I had a butt like that. It's beautiful.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually - I think it's see through. She's not wearing underwear.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. If you have a body like that, why not? That dress will be talked about for a very long time.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

SusanM said:


> Actually - I think it's see through. She's not wearing underwear.


I thought I was seeing through it to and wondered if she was wearing a nude body stocking.

Kind of hard keeping the eyes on the bride's face or listening to the minister's words with a butt like that.

It is a beautiful gown though.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't care what kind of butt she has or any one else. I think it's really a shame to have a gown that revealing. Especially if it's a church wedding.


----------



## Alana (Mar 27, 2011)

The dress and the wedding.

Click here: teekidesignsbyamyoram: ::: Shoe Queen Terry Biviano Weds Anthony Minichiello :::


----------

